# Spitfire Audio Alev Lenz - 3 problem



## synkrotron (May 5, 2020)

Hi Peeps  

I hope you are all well in these somewhat strange and difficult times.

I have not been that creative of late but last week I decided to have a browse through some of my Spitfire Audio libraries for some inspiration.

When I got to my Alev Lenz - 3 library I found that some of the presets do not make any sound.

In fact, when you play up and down the VSTi keyboard with the mouse the Voices widget displays 0 (zero).

This happens with the following five presets:-

Soul of Runner

Don't sit down

Moved your chair

Stronger Together

I know you will

And Revolving Doors is strange in that it plays some notes okay lower down the keyboard but as you explore higher up the keyboard a clicking sound starts and eventually I get the 0 voices again.

Using a MIDI keyboard doesn't resolve the problem.

I have access to two DAW, REAPER and Cakewalk by Bandlab. The problem is common to both.

I have tried both VST2 and VST3 versions.

My version of Alev Lenz - 3 is up to date at 1.0.2

I do not get any error messages either in the Spitfire Audio app or the VST.

I have posted a video on YouTube to demonstrate my problem. In REAPER I went through each preset and there are timestamps in the video description for each one:-



I have raised a ticket with Spitfire Audio who are looking into this. But I wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this issue.


cheers, and many thanks,

andy

@SpitfireSupport


----------



## synkrotron (May 7, 2020)

Hi @doctoremmet  

If you get a chance could you please confirm that you are experiencing the same problem as me?

Much appreciated.

cheers

andy


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

synkrotron said:


> Hi @doctoremmet
> 
> If you get a chance could you please confirm that you are experiencing the same problem as me?
> 
> ...


I have EXACTLY the same issue, yes.


----------



## synkrotron (May 7, 2020)

Thank you for confirming here. It's good to know that it's not just me.

I'm not sure if you have raised a ticket with @SpitfireSupport @Spitfire Team so I will keep you posted and any developments.

cheers

andy


----------



## synkrotron (May 8, 2020)

@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport 

Hi,

There was an update available for Alev Lenz - 3 this morning.

According to the SA app the version is now 1.0.4 but the version as shown in the VST3i GUI is 1.0.2

Anyway, the problem persists.

I'm looking forward to a fix for this as soon as possible, please.

regards

andy

@christianhenson @paulthomson


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2020)

I have exactly the same experience as the OP


----------



## synkrotron (May 8, 2020)

Thanks again @doctoremmet  

I have just tried something else.

I deleted "Alev Lenz - 3 (64 Bit).vst3" from the "C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3" folder.

I then went into the SA app and did a repair.

The .vst3 file was recreated in the VST3 folder.

Went back into REAPER and the library GUI is still reported as being V1.0.2 and at the top of the log file it says "Alev Lenz - 3 1.0.2-df86745 --- Build date: Sep 24 2019 time:11:00:11"

Something clearly isn't right here...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2020)

Same problem in Ableton Live 10 Suite and Cubase Elements 10.5.


----------



## synkrotron (May 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Same problem in Ableton Live 10 Suite and Cubase Elements 10.5.



Yeah, I'm having the same problem with Cakewalk by Bandlab.

I am about to try something else, as I am also having a problem with my Eric Whitacre Choir library too (a bit more worrying as it cost considerably more than this library). I'll report back when done.


----------



## synkrotron (May 8, 2020)

Okay, I did my test, that is, pointing Spitfire Audio to an external backup drive for its content.

It fixed my EWC issue but not the Alev Lenz issue.


----------



## synkrotron (May 8, 2020)

I have now finished moving all my SA library files from my D: to my F:

Although this fixed my EWC issue it did not fix the Alev Lenz - 3 issue.


----------



## synkrotron (May 13, 2020)

Problem sorted...

I'm quite embarrassed really. I didn't even think of checking the preload buffer setting.

In my defence, Alev Lenz - 3 worked "out of the box" so I still don't know what happened here.

I have now changed the preload buffer size to 6000 and all is fine. It was set to 1000.

cheers

andy

@doctoremmet


----------

